

With fluxspaces, San Francisco is using shadow real estate to grow inward - sahlhoff
http://pando.com/2014/01/08/with-fluxspaces-san-francisco-is-using-shadow-real-estate-to-grow-inward/

======
angersock
One of the interesting things about Houston is that we don't have any zoning
here--so, you'll have apartments right next to light industrial, commerce next
to public office next to shipping depots. This leads to a very eclectic mix in
various parts of town.

What's really fun is watching how engineers/hackers transform the space they
live in--regardless of lease, regardless of contracts, regardless of anything,
cable by cable and bolt by bolt true hackers will terraform their living space
to match what they want.

At our house, for example, first came a clumsy dining room table and chair
made from hand-cut wood. Next, ethernet cable snaking into every room tacked
to the ceiling. Next, small bolts to hold closed a dining-room-cum-office
door. Then came a small shelf mounted over the kitchen sink, L1 cache for
cooking. A few months later, a new screen over the utility closet. After that,
a two-bike rack scaffolded over a brick wall. A bookshelf over the fireplace
holding a media server. Speakers shelves over doorways. More cables
interleaved with/replacing the old runs. Homemade LED display over the bar
attached to the new CNS of the house.

Every day, a minor itch building a desire that one day culminates in another
improvement.

I think that the attractor state for hackers left to their own devices is
basically Kowloon
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon_Walled_City](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon_Walled_City)).

~~~
vonnik
Have you seen the book "City of Darkness"? ([http://www.amazon.com/City-
Darkness-Life-Kowloon-Walled/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/City-Darkness-
Life-Kowloon-Walled/dp/1873200137)). It's the best photoessay I know on a
place that doesn't exist anymore. One of the more interesting parts of that
Wikipedia article is that William Gibson visited the Kowloon Walled City for
inspiration.

~~~
angersock
That's...erm...outside a hacker's budget.

We spent less on an Oculus _and_ a Leap.

~~~
vonnik
:) the destiny of all anarchist dystopias is to be commodified as a glossy
coffee-table book. sorry guys...

~~~
angersock
The revolution will not be televised!

(it will be available for streaming on Amazon Prime HD, or as this nice 3-disc
BluRay set)

